# Dewalt 303m sawzall repair - with pics!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...reciprocating-saw-parts-c-1009_1164_2679.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the best way to fix a dewalt recip.. buy a makita or milwaukee.. the motors dont explode when they have less than 20 hrs on the motor


----------



## pointguard (Oct 25, 2012)

I went to the local big box and viewed a similar saw to see how the spring is installed. I still couldn't figure it out because I think there's a lot more wrong with the saw besides that spring. All I know is that the one big hook on the spring goes in the hole seen in the second pic for the blade release lever. Not sure what the small hook attaches to.

I think it's time to go get a Milwaukee! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Might try Youtube to see if there's any vids on how to replace the spring.


----------

